# White film around nose



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Ever since we got our 6 mo old V we have noticed that after walks or excessive play she has some white film on the outer part of her nostrils. I have been noticing more since the weather has gotten colder. My boyfriend says it's normal, but I just want to make sure. I have been researching on the internet with no luck. Anyone else see this with their dog?


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

We have a 7 month old V who's nose dampens or gets moist after we've played with him or exercised him. I'm not too sure as too why it happens but on occassion it will also start when we're in a ride. Nothing too the point that it's running like a waterfall but you can see it's moist when he's sniffing around. We haven't noticed any white film forming though. We live out in Ottawa, Ontario and our winters getting pretty nippy on certain days but he's never shown any white film after play - only time we see some thing white is when he's nose first in the snow trying to find a ball. Heheheh..

I'm not too sure if it's something to worry about, but perhaps you can ask a local vet. He may have a nasal infection, however if I read correctly early symptom of a nasal infection are due to very excessive eye goobers. 

That's my 2 cents but i'm a first time owner of V's along with my GF, Marms.


----------

